# 70 GTO What is this option?



## Jay70GTO (Mar 12, 2017)

Does anyone know what this option "SPG SHKS-R/H" is for a 70 GTO? It cost $4.21 and had code 62. Thanks Jay


----------



## Jay70GTO (Mar 12, 2017)

Code was 621 not 62


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Related to Ride & Handling likely SHOCKS


----------



## Jay70GTO (Mar 12, 2017)

That is probably real good guess. I need to get a dealer brochure maybe it will list what shocks were optional.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Jay70GTO said:


> Does anyone know what this option "SPG SHKS-R/H" is for a 70 GTO? It cost $4.21 and had code 62. Thanks Jay


Code 621 UPC code Y96 was a Ride Handling package
Code 622 UPC code F40 was a Springs & Shocks Heavy load. More than likely accompanied the Medium Trailer group, a set up for towing. 642 V82

Available from the dealer was Super Lift Shocks part # 3192704 a 49.30 option.


----------



## Jay70GTO (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks! Car was ordered with Ram Air 3, 4 speed CLO TRA, safe-t-TR-HD, radiator HD, Axle-SP-ORO code 362, and a push button radio and the before mentioned option. That was it.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

That's the way I like 'em, built to run hard @ the strip, minimal weight adding options!


----------



## 68 GeeTO (Nov 26, 2018)

Greetings,
My 68 GTO was purchased from the original owner and it currently has 39k original miles. The car needs shocks and he told me I had to use HD shocks with the suspension package ordered on it. He was unable to locate the original paperwork for the car but I am assuming it came with one or both of the following options:

Code 621 UPC code Y96 Ride Handling package
Code 622 UPC code F40 Springs & Shocks Heavy load.

I have been unable to find a HD shock replacement for the car. Would you happen to know a brand/part number that would work for this car? The car will be driven but not abused.

Thank you for your time.


----------

